# perdues



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

any one have any info on perdues bloodline?


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

The little I know is that they are bred by Pam Perdue, can't remember everything else. You can do a websearch on her and find some info. I have a picture of a Perdue dog in my photo album-Dogs in the pedigree.


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

thank you .all help is welcome


----------

